# Frame with swarm cell to start nuc?



## Molloyjp

I have a new hive that is doing very well. It was from a package and now has 8 full frames on a bottom brood and three on the top brood box. One of the top frames has a swarm cell. Can I take that frame along with another frame and put it in a nuc? If so, how far should I put the nuc from the original hive? Once I see a swam cell, how long until they swarm? How long until I see a queen in that nuc?


----------



## msl

bee math/ timeing answers here http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm

Its likely a supersidure cell, not a swarm cell
if you see lots of cells it more likly swarming behavor, if you see just a few its often the queen being superseded.


----------



## Molloyjp

msl said:


> bee math/ timeing answers here http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm
> 
> Its likely a supersidure cell, not a swarm cell
> if you see lots of cells it more likly swarming behavor, if you see just a few its often the queen being superseded.


It is a big lump with lots of cells a little bigger than a golf ball. Is it worth a try?


----------



## Arbol

DO you have a queen?
do you have eggs, larvae, closed, and open brood on the other frames. 
you take that cell if it's not just a cup, and you have no queen larvae or eggs of the correct age in the current hive, you just lost your colony.
Lots of n00bs see a empty queen cup or 3 and think swarm, does your queen cup have a egg, or larvae with jelly inside or is it capped, a good pic would be more help.
I wouldn't split yet, unless I knew for a fact I had a laying queen in the hive, or the correct resources to split, ensuring that the current colony survives.


----------



## Molloyjp

Arbol said:


> DO you have a queen?
> do you have eggs, larvae, closed, and open brood on the other frames.
> you take that cell if it's not just a cup, and you have no queen larvae or eggs of the correct age in the current hive, you just lost your colony.
> Lots of n00bs see a empty queen cup or 3 and think swarm, does your queen cup have a egg, or larvae with jelly inside or is it capped, a good pic would be more help.
> I wouldn't split yet, unless I knew for a fact I had a laying queen in the hive, or the correct resources to split, ensuring that the current colony survives.


There is a laying queen.


----------

